# Suggestion needed for 32 inch and 24 Inch TV..



## harikiran (Jul 24, 2017)

Primary requirement - Very Good picture and sound. 
                                           Wall Mount must
                                            Non Smart TV
                                            Service Centres in Hyd

I'm planning to use Tata HD DTH for 32 inch and STB for 24 inch.
I can spend on 32 inch  < 30 k
                            24 inch < 15 k
Planning to take by the end of this week. 
Preferably on Latest 2017 models,2016 if its worth it.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 25, 2017)

Waiting for the Reply... No one have any info on TV's ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2017)

harikiran said:


> Primary requirement - Very Good picture and sound.
> Wall Mount must
> Non-Smart TV
> Service Centres in Hyd
> ...





harikiran said:


> Waiting for the Reply... Has no one any info on TV's?


Panasonic 81 cm (32 inches) TH-32C470DX Full HD LED TV:
Panasonic TH-32C470DX 81cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
Philips 60 cm (24 inches) 24PFL3159/24PFL3151 Full HD LED TV (Black):
Philips 60 cm 24PFL3159/24PFL3151 Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics

CNCT (Weight Capacity - 25 KGS) Fix-Tilt Wall Mount / Bracket / Stand for upto 42" TV's
*www.amazon.in/CNCT-Weight-Capacity-Fix-Tilt-Bracket/dp/B00N6PBQCC?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00N6PBQCC&pd_rd_r=KR1SFCGNCED3XTQF8JWF&pd_rd_w=WKn62&pd_rd_wg=G9lyg&psc=1&refRID=KR1SFCGNCED3XTQF8JWF&ref_=pd_rhf_gw_s_cp_3


----------



## harikiran (Jul 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Panasonic 81 cm (32 inches) TH-32C470DX Full HD LED TV:
> Panasonic TH-32C470DX 81cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
> Philips 60 cm (24 inches) 24PFL3159/24PFL3151 Full HD LED TV (Black):
> Philips 60 cm 24PFL3159/24PFL3151 Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
> ...




Do they really produce good picture and sound quality ?


----------



## Furosports (Jul 25, 2017)

Choose from Sony or Samsung, both brands are well known for superior picture and sound quality.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Only way to be sure about a TV model's picture & sound quality is by seeing it for yourself in the showroom.Also whichever brand you choose,make sure to buy at least 2 years warranty(including the screen & motherboard/internal parts of TV) or more even if you have to pay 3-4k extra for it.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 25, 2017)

don't pick a tv that has bottom firing speakers .. sound isn't very clear with that design when you wall mount.. and like whitestar mentioned pay more for 3 year warranty ... because these TV's are like use and throw products , if your panel goes bad which mostly does , you will be paying 80-90 % cost of whole tv for panel replacement and it's not worth it to get that repaired...

and go to croma compare them  .. prefer Sony or Samsung


----------



## harikiran (Jul 25, 2017)

gta5 said:


> don't pick a tv that has bottom firing speakers .. sound isn't very clear with that design when you wall mount.. and like whitestar mentioned pay more for 3 year warranty ... because these TV's are like use and throw products , if your panel goes bad which mostly does , you will be paying 80-90 % cost of whole tv for panel replacement and it's not worth it to get that repaired...
> 
> and go to croma compare them  .. prefer Sony or Samsung



I have thought of this Model  Sony R42E LED HDR TV with built-in Subwoofer   which is 27k off store with 1 year and 4k for +1 year extended warranty. 

What do u guys think ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sony R42E LED HDR TV with built-in Subwoofer


> Display resolution (H x V, pixels)
> 1366 x 768


It is not even full HD(1920*1080),waste of money.

In fact you can get a 32" IPS monitor from LG for around 16k & connect it to STB with HDMI & a pair of decent external speakers costing ~2k & it will perform as good or even better than the above sony model.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Sony R42E LED HDR TV with built-in Subwoofer
> 
> It is not even full HD(1920*1080),waste of money.
> 
> In fact you can get a 32" IPS monitor from LG for around 16k & connect it to STB with HDMI & a pair of decent external speakers costing ~2k & it will perform as good or even better than the above sony model.



Yes,but we don't even have full HD channels.. And its Sony.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Buying a 720p TV/screen in today's time is like buying usb 2.0 pen drive instead of usb 3.0.Sure it will work but it is not recommended at all.There are LG & Samsung cheap models for ~30k with 1080p resolution so why spent similar money on 720p TV.Also note that 1080p screens are the standard now-a-days meaning any factory/manufacturer making LED/LCD screens will focus their efforts on producing 1080p screens & not 720p screens on an average.This means chances of getting a good 720p screen in a TV is smaller than getting a 1080p screen in that same size TV.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buying a 720p TV/screen in today's time is like buying usb 2.0 pen drive instead of usb 3.0.Sure it will work but it is not recommended at all.There are LG & Samsung cheap models for ~30k with 1080p resolution so why spent similar money on 720p TV.Also note that 1080p screens are the standard now-a-days meaning any factory/manufacturer making LED/LCD screens will focus their efforts on producing 1080p screens & not 720p screens on an average.This means chances of getting a good 720p screen in a TV is smaller than getting a 1080p screen in that same size TV.



My priority is just to watch tv channels and its for bedroom. And no use of internet on it coz i have other things for that.. And do HD channels look clear on 1080p screen? if it does ,then i might go for full HD..
I just need a good picture quality without any pixel dots or whatsoever.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2017)

The point of my previous post was that there are more chances of getting a good(picture quality wise) 1080p 32" screen than 720p 32" screen irrespective of the manufacturer.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The point of my previous post was that there are more chances of getting a good(picture quality wise) 1080p 32" screen than 720p 32" screen irrespective of the manufacturer.



Last night one of my friend visited electronic showroom as he is planing to buy 43 inch TV and he looked for 32 inch also for me.. As for his info,there are sony,samsung,lg and panasonic and few other brands which are all 32 inch 720p, normal to smart with different features.

Full HD starts from 40 inch onwards.. Between my friend stuck with these  TV's Sony W772E, LG LJ61, LG 43UJ632T(UHD.Non of others are good then this one) , Sony W800D, Sony W950D and the last 2 models have weak panel and old models. According to sales guy it has single layer screen while W772E has double layer.. A little suggestion also needed here 

Update :
I just came from PAI international showroom. I have seen 32 inch Tv's of 2017 models,of all Sony x422e have better picture quality and clear sound output compare to LG,Samsung ,Panasonic. But its a VA panel and HD display (All Sony displays are VA according to sales person),yet it gives great quality compare to LG's IPS.. I don't know what other minors in those..

But i admit 43 inch size is really eye catching.
Sony W80D or W800D (56k Rupees)- 3D Tv with native 100hz RR ,VA panel
Sony W772E (54k Rupees) have added Triluminius. It has more brighter colors than W800D and VA 2 layer screen .Sturdier than W80D
LG LJ61 have better smart features but lacks picture and sound compare with Sony W772E
Samsung M5570 (66k Rupees)almost same and some times more clear image than Sony W772E Triluminius.

Overall,Sony's clear Audio gives superb sound than Sony without it..
My friend is buying Sony W772E  Tomorrow..

As for me i might consider buying some big size monitor ad speakers to it as an option if no proper TV found..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sony TV's audio quality is supposedly better.As for picture quality you must keep in mind that to compare picture quality of different TVs one must have access to remote with settings.e.g.showroom persons usually crank up color,brightness & contrast to max/100 which might look good under glaring lights of showroom but use these same settings inside a room with a CFL/tubelight & situation changes completely.As VA panels have deeper black levels & greater contrast values than IPS panels so on IPS panels using very high contrast values usually degrade the picture quality.I believe samsung has some decent 32" Full HD models(all major manufacturers use VA panels except LG which use IPS),try them & change their default color,contrast & brightness values to see if they can match sony picture quality(i think they should).


----------



## harikiran (Jul 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Sony TV's audio quality is supposedly better.As for picture quality you must keep in mind that to compare picture quality of different TVs one must have access to remote with settings.e.g.showroom persons usually crank up color,brightness & contrast to max/100 which might look good under glaring lights of showroom but use these same settings inside a room with a CFL/tubelight & situation changes completely.As VA panels have deeper black levels & greater contrast values than IPS panels so on IPS panels using very high contrast values usually degrade the picture quality.I believe samsung has some decent 32" Full HD models(all major manufacturers use VA panels except LG which use IPS),try them & change their default color,contrast & brightness values to see if they can match sony picture quality(i think they should).



Ya,that might be possible.The difference in color is seen when we compare with each other.The only advantage Sony got is its Sound.Every model have bottom placed speakers. Gotta check again.

Is IPS better than VA? (in terms of quality and durability in long run )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2017)

IPS main advantage over VA is wider viewing angles,if you are going to sit in/near front centre of the TV then it is of no concern.VA panels have advantage of deeper blacks & higher contrast which are more advantageous for watching in dark/low light room.Quality & durability of both depends on the manufacturer of panel.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> IPS main advantage over VA is wider viewing angles,if you are going to sit in/near front centre of the TV then it is of no concern.VA panels have advantage of deeper blacks & higher contrast which are more advantageous for watching in dark/low light room.Quality & durability of both depends on the manufacturer of panel.


.
Alright ! LG has low brightness front and side view with same quality compare to Sony. While sony has high brightness and color from front and slightly dim n low color from side view but better than LG.

Compared models here is LG 43LJ817T , Sony W772E and Sony W422E(32 inch ) and Also lg have lot of noise in the sound while Sony have clear audio in lyrical point of view...

Seems like IPS  isn't superior as it is. My only concern is about VA panel  getting damaged or something like that during long run. If it is fail proof then i might suggest my friend to get Sony W772E which he is already interested.
And i might go with Sony W422E coz i compared it with Samsung 32 inch full HD and Samsung slightly lacks both picture and sound..And other brands are just useless in picture quality.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

All TV panels(IPS or VA) are delicate hence the advice of taking as much precaution as possible as normal warranty doesn't cover physical damage to screen.Check if there is ADP(accidental damage protection) available but I doubt it for TVs(though for laptops it is common now-a-days). Only other option to cover physical damage to TV screen is by getting some general insurance policy but that requires reading all the fine print Terms & Conditions of policy.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> All TV panels(IPS or VA) are delicate hence the advice of taking as much precaution as possible as normal warranty doesn't cover physical damage to screen.Check if there is ADP(accidental damage protection) available but I doubt it for TVs(though for laptops it is common now-a-days). Only other option to cover physical damage to TV screen is by getting some general insurance policy but that requires reading all the fine print Terms & Conditions of policy.



OK ! I'll check about it.

Every full HD TV have poor quality and pixelated when running HD channels though they give good colors,which is the main purpose of TV. I watched 40,43 inch TV at a distance of 7 feet and yet i can see the pixels on the TV. 

TV's today are more for watching videos online or using USB or Harddisk. Until unless TV channels  run on 1080p or 4k..

I think i should go with Sony 32 inch R422E 720p. HD channels look quite good and clear at a distance from 3 feet.

Visiting stores really gave me so much info about Tv's. Thank you for the info given so far.I hope my information also useful for others.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am not sure about this but some shops might not even be running HD channels on demo TVs via HDMI.You can watch HD channels on a HD TV via STB even without connecting via HDMI but then the quality will not be HD but whatever the lower resolution connecting cable was capable of.To really test HD TV channels one must use HDMI set top box & connect using HDMI port.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am not sure about this but some shops might not even be running HD channels on demo TVs via HDMI.You can watch HD channels on a HD TV via STB even without connecting via HDMI but then the quality will not be HD but whatever the lower resolution connecting cable was capable of.To really test HD TV channels one must use HDMI set top box & connect using HDMI port.



Yes. I'm aware of that.. Reliance digital used traditional input while TMC used HDMI .But there isn't much difference when seen from a certain distance. 24 inch TV's are so lame. Except for the  power wattage,CRT seems much better than 24 inch LED. 

Do we need stabilizer for this TV's  or it comes with safety power protection? 

Is 43 inch not enough for UHD ? I have noticed no difference between 43 inch Full HD and UHD ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

UHD TVs can not be fully utilized(at least not in India) unless you plan on downloading large size UHD video files which again are not that common compared to HD videos.Upscaling a 1080p HD video to UHD requires quite a bit of processing power so most cheap UHD TVs won't be any better than HD TVs while watching HD content anyway.It is better to go for a HD TV with good picture quality than a UHD TV with mediocre picture quality at HD resolutions(even if it has better picture quality at UHD resolutions).


----------



## harikiran (Jul 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> UHD TVs can not be fully utilized(at least not in India) unless you plan on downloading large size UHD video files which again are not that common compared to HD videos.Upscaling a 1080p HD video to UHD requires quite a bit of processing power so most cheap UHD TVs won't be any better than HD TVs while watching HD content anyway.It is better to go for a HD TV with good picture quality than a UHD TV with mediocre picture quality at HD resolutions(even if it has better picture quality at UHD resolutions).



Alright !

Talking of full HD,there is one in Sony,which is W652E is same as R422E with having Full HD and Internet TV to watch videos via streaming(not fully smart,which i don't really need). TV channels picture quality is same in both TV's.
Samsung have better sharing features but it lacks in sound and screen panel...

*W652E(MRP 38900)  - 35 +4k extended warranty = 39k * (Sony gives 2.5k for extended warranty but their TV pricing makes it even with stores )
*R422E (MRP 30900) - 27 +4k Extended warranty = 31k*

Hardly they can give discount of 1k more if bargain.So, the price difference is 8k. Is it worth to go for full HD considering playing Full HD movies via USB ? *Do 720p TV play 1080p content?*

How much do you think to have price to go for full HD  ?

*Do we need stabilizer for this TV's or it comes with safety power protection? *

Sony R42E LED HDR TV with built-in Subwoofer

Sony W67E | LED | Full HD | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV | Built-in subwoofer


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2017)

harikiran said:


> Alright !
> 
> Talking of full HD,there is one in Sony,which is W652E is same as R422E with having Full HD and Internet TV to watch videos via streaming(not fully smart,which i don't really need). TV channels picture quality is same in both TV's.
> Samsung have better sharing features but it lacks in sound and screen panel...
> ...



Don't buy extended warranty just use a good stabilizer you will be fine my suggestion get Sony W67E for 32 incher and Samsung 32K4000 for less budget


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

I say it is better to get 720p with extended warranty than 1080p with 1 year warranty(assuming good stabilizer in both cases).720p TV can play 1080p content by downscaling instead of upscaling the 1080p content.Still I would say try to get 1080p as far as possible.Have you checked 32" 1080p monitors,they are priced lower & will work as TV simply by connecting them to a pair of speakers & set top box via hdmi?8k is not that much of a big amount if you are investing in a TV for 4-5 years.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 28, 2017)

Minion said:


> Don't buy extended warranty just use a good stabilizer you will be fine my suggestion get Sony W67E for 32 incher and Samsung 32K4000 for less budget



Samsung 4  series have poor picture quality when seen from angled. And it also have single layer screen which seems to be very delicate. And also sound is not as good as Sony,its loud just like LG but it lacks sound clarity.. But Samsung do have some connectivity features that Sony don't have and it also 2-3k cheaper than Sony.  In the End,all we need is TV Features more than mobile mobile features.. Samsung 5 series are good but have higher price than Sony. 

If picture and sound matters no brand beats Sony, that's what i noticed after checking all TV's.

One of the Sony Demo TV i have seen gave low sound output than another size of same model. We don't actually know its always the power that causes the damage. It might also be the manufacturing issue . Its safe to get Extended warranty..


----------



## harikiran (Jul 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I say it is better to get 720p with extended warranty than 1080p with 1 year warranty(assuming good stabilizer in both cases).720p TV can play 1080p content by downscaling instead of upscaling the 1080p content.Still I would say try to get 1080p as far as possible.Have you checked 32" 1080p monitors,they are priced lower & will work as TV simply by connecting them to a pair of speakers & set top box via hdmi?8k is not that much of a big amount if you are investing in a TV for 4-5 years.



Alright ! I will go and visit the store again and will try to bargain. Can you mention some of the 32 inch Monitors ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2017)

Amazon.in: Buy LG 32MN58H 80 cm (31.5-inch) Full-HD IPS Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings
Check its reviews on amazon.Though it is IPS panel,still see for yourself if it can match the picture quality of Sony.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon.in: Buy LG 32MN58H 80 cm (31.5-inch) Full-HD IPS Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings
> Check its reviews on amazon.Though it is IPS panel,still see for yourself if it can match the picture quality of Sony.



OK. I'll check.


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2017)

harikiran said:


> Samsung 4  series have poor picture quality when seen from angled. And it also have single layer screen which seems to be very delicate. And also sound is not as good as Sony,its loud just like LG but it lacks sound clarity.. But Samsung do have some connectivity features that Sony don't have and it also 2-3k cheaper than Sony.  In the End,all we need is TV Features more than mobile mobile features.. Samsung 5 series are good but have higher price than Sony.
> 
> If picture and sound matters no brand beats Sony, that's what i noticed after checking all TV's.
> 
> One of the Sony Demo TV i have seen gave low sound output than another size of same model. We don't actually know its always the power that causes the damage. It might also be the manufacturing issue . Its safe to get Extended warranty..



I am using a Samsung 32EH4800 for 5 yrs didn't faced any issue till date  also when installing tv install in level of your eye and no one watches tvs from sides

well its your wish to opt for extended warranty but it is waste most of the time
But read this before you spend on them
Should you shell out for an extended warranty? We ask an expert


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2017)

> well its your wish to opt for extended warranty but it is waste *most of the time*


The key being "most of the time". Nobody knows if you will be included in that "most of the time".


----------



## gta5 (Jul 28, 2017)

extended warranty is super important when it comes to tv's .. just research a bit more .. TV's are being made slimmer and slimmer day by day and quality deteriorating , and they get real hot inside.. They are engineered in such a way not to last long ..

Average HDTV Today Made to Last Only a Few Years

the problem is why extended warranty super important for TV ? because of the repairing Costs .. if your Panel goes bad , which is what most of the times major problem.. your Tv is over ... Panels are not repairable , the panel replacement cost that can easily go upto 70- 80 % cost of whole TV .. so this is why there is no big repair market for TV's .. average life of Tv is only 3-5 years ... that means a lot of units will also die before 3 years , and you might easily be one of them..

if your laptop,mobile,computer goes bad .. you can get it repaired easily ,by changing the part etc .. and it will also not cost you such a big amount compared to total cost of laptop,mobile, ..( ofcourse not including official service centre repair charges )


Just read The reviews on mouthshut , hifivision forum etc and you will find even big brands like Sony , Samsung TV's dying in their second or third year ..
and not just cheap TV's , even expensive TV's costing 50k-60k+

Samsung TV dead in under 2 years-Beware

if you don't want to go extended warranty just buy imported TV's then you can get samsung , sony tv's for half the price ..


----------



## harikiran (Jul 29, 2017)

Minion said:


> I am using a Samsung 32EH4800 for 5 yrs didn't faced any issue till date  also when installing tv install in level of your eye and no one watches tvs from sides
> 
> well its your wish to opt for extended warranty but it is waste most of the time
> But read this before you spend on them
> Should you shell out for an extended warranty? We ask an expert



There is a Thread which i saw while searching on google and what he says is,his TV screen gives vertical lines right after 1 year 1 month use and unfortunately warranty period is over i.e 1 year and the replacement cost is 15k + service charges for panel for 32inch TV. The risk is too high.. Never Trust Electronics.

The stores are having high ext warranty price which is 4k and some 4.2k for 32 inch.. But what Sony customer support says is we can opt for  extended warranty at any Sony centres even after purchasing TV. So its best to buy the TV whereever is cheaper and get the extended warranty done at Sony Centre for 2.5k. That's what i'm planning to do.But Sony centres are far from my place but i had to..


----------



## harikiran (Jul 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> extended warranty is super important when it comes to tv's .. just research a bit more .. TV's are being made slimmer and slimmer day by day and quality deteriorating , and they get real hot inside.. They are engineered in such a way not to last long ..
> 
> Average HDTV Today Made to Last Only a Few Years
> 
> ...



Yes ! Extended warranty is always the safe option..


----------



## harikiran (Jul 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The key being "most of the time". Nobody knows if you will be included in that "most of the time".



These TV's have Adaptors like monitors which indeed protect from power fluctuations.But a Stabilizer is a Stabilizer.

Anyway, I'm finally going for Sony R422E HD as the TV is only for watching channels and its stays in bedroom.. I have bigger plans for UHD later this year.

Thank you everyone for helping me out.. 

Peace !


----------



## Minion (Jul 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The key being "most of the time". Nobody knows if you will be included in that "most of the time".



Read their TC too 
This Extended Warranty shall not apply in cases of damages caused to the product by accident, lightning, ingress of water, fire or Acts of God, improper ventilation, accidental dropping or excessive shock or any external cause beyond Sony’s control. This Extended Warranty shall not affect consumer’s statutory rights under applicable Indian Laws.
link
BRAVIA Extended Warranty Packs

Read* 10 *and* 9

*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2017)

That is a standard for almost all general insurance policies & if you see threads on hifivision,most of the issues developed on TVs simply mounted on the wall.Btw you also missed this:


> *This Extended Warranty shall not affect consumer’s statutory rights under applicable Indian Laws.*


The above is the reason why Sony or any company can not simply deny warranty by citing frivolous reasons.It has to be something solid like visible physical external impact,very high extensive internal circuitry damage possible only by lightening strike & not just a malfunctioned single IC/circuit,visible damage by water to circuits etc.


----------

